# Sportcast USA Newsletter



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

At this link:

http://www.sportcastusa.org/images/Spring 2004.pdf


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

*Thanks for posting that Richard.*

Brings these questions to mind. Not specifically for you, but for anyone who can answer.

Is there a snail-mail method to get info out to everyone? Not necessarily just non-internet users, but everybody. It's the only way to ensure all involved get the word.

Is the $10 event fee, per "event" (individual/team/shootout/etc) or per "day" (regardless of number of events entered into on that particular day)?

What does a "broader range of recognition" mean?

How widely will the trophies be distributed?

TIA


----------



## Vernad Ogonowicz (Sep 18, 2003)

*Hope this helps*

The snail mail will go out as soon as they get back from being printed along with this years tournament schedule for those that aren't on line. The $10.00 fee is for Saturday and all 150gr events on Saturday and $10.00 for Sunday and all 125gr events on Sunday. Someone else will have to answer your third question (I didn't quite understand it).


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Jim, this is also being discussed on the SCUSA board.

About the "recognition". It's something Chuck mentioned in that newsletter, which I don't quite understand the specifics of myself.

About the trophies - who is eligible for a trophy?

Also, I couldn't help but notice those two ladies in the newsletter holding framed "awards" for first AND SECOND places. Frankly, what the hell is that all about??? To any newcomers, the uninitiated, and any casual onlookers, that's an outright misrepresentation of how any so-called awards are known to be handed out by Sportcast in its present standing. It deserves an explanation at the very least.

Edited to add - as it was explained on another board, apparently there is a not so well known method (to me anyway) of receiving a certificate for first and second place finishes in your Class.


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Hi Will,
The awards in the picture were issued by Bob Sales the week following the competition last October of 2003. I have been winning awards from Sportcast since 1999 so I don’t understanding why anyone is surprised that Sportcast issues awards to winners. Joe Moore gave me an award back in 1999 for a third place finish in A-Class. It was always my understanding that all first, second, and third places casters in each casting class got one. I have never had a problem getting awards from Sportcast. If someone is missing an award they should speak up. 

In addition to framed awards, we celebrated with sparkling cider, cakes and lots of hugs and kisses. We were proud of them then and we are proud of them now. I hope all first time casters get treated equally as well by the people that love them.


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Perhaps any "awards" or certificates being handed out may have slipped thru the cracks while you were injured and out of competition James. No need for me to tout my own horn here. It's not the place nor time. I'm sure others can say the same thing - that "awards" have not really been a big part of the Sportcast scene, at least since I've been competing. If you'd like some evidence of that, let me know, and we can take it offline.


----------



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

*awards*

Will
I try to stay out of discussions such as this one but my names is involved so I will respond.
Any award you feel you did not get just let me know. I did not mail the awards for the worlds due to the cost of mailing them and the fact that they contain glass frames. James lives near me and ask me to get the Worlds awards to him for a celebration his club was having that weekend. The picture of the two young ladies in the newsletter with their awards in my opion is a well deserved tribute to them for their outstanding performances in their very first tournament. If Sportcast USA is going to have a news letter that the kind of things it should contain. 
I know that some people have missed getting an award but in most cases it was due only to the fact that I didn't see them to give it to them or perhaps I forgot not because of any favortisim as your post suggest. Each award is personalized with the casters name and distance cast so giving them out at the tournament at which they were won would be rather hard to do.
To anyone that missed an award other than those for the worlds they can email me at [email protected] [Don't post request on this board] The 2003 Worlds awards will be handed out at the SE regionals with the permission of the new officers of Sportcast USA. 
Just so you know All awards for the past two years giving out by Sportcast USA have been [with pleasure] donated by me and are my responsability not Sportcast, yes you are right everyone that deserves an award should and will get one. If I missed someone they have my appolgy.
Bob Sales


----------



## INDIO (Jul 10, 2002)

always speaking from the heart, 

hope to see you in the field in a few weeks .


----------



## Vernad Ogonowicz (Sep 18, 2003)

*Thanks Bob*

Sportcast intends to keep giving out the certificates. Hopefully we will have a computer and printer on the field and programed to print them out on casting day. Thanks again for Bobs' getting them out in the past.


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Thanks for that reply Bob. As you know, any "awards" that I may have personally been eligible to receive were never really an issue with me. (Of course it would be nice to have all those certificates so I could display them next to my equipment when it goes up for sale, but that's another story). And I apologize if anything I said made it sound like favoritism was an implication, because that was not the case at all. In fact, your comment about any awards being your responsibility, and not from Sportcast, speaks favorably to my point, which I thought was plainly stated above and in other posts - that "awards" have not exactly been a part of the Sportcast scene since I've been competing - especially in the view of any outsider who might be interested in what's at stake if they come onboard. I happen to think that awards and recognition, and widespread knowledge of such, could play a part in moving the Sportcast scene forward, and in drawing more people into the competitions. Certainly your personal efforts to award certificates were commendable, though not part of any public knowledge. Your efforts on the inside were admirable, but they weren't exactly published to be known by the public on the outside. And that's what was implicated above when I said, "a misrepresentation of how any so-called awards are known to be handed out by Sportcast in its present standing." Has nothing to do with you personally. Has nothing to do with anyone else individually. Under the constraints you had to operate, you did a fine job. Same goes for today's controlling members.


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

i sent a note to the sportcast email. i hope it gets thru as i am still on the invalid list. i would like the newsletter mailed to me. also the constitution. jim volk would also like it.


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

I sent you a copy by email. You will need a PDF reader to view it. You can get the viewer at www.adobe.com . It is called a Acrobat Reader and it is free. Go to www.sportcastusa.org . and click on the links.


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

james, i have done everything you said and i still can't get a copy. why can't it be printed on the board and it can be printed out. i would have put this on the other board but i am still invalid.


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

i don't think i will understand a board that anyone can go out and buy a computer and get logged in but for security reasons some members cannot. i think that this reasoning is also INVALID.


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Bill,
It was good to hear that you have upgraded your computer and now you have full access to online resources. Computer are much more fun when they work


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Bill , did you get the paper work I sent you yet ?


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

conn. yes, but i went to my son's and we went to the new cabellas store in pa. it is a place to see. i didn't get home until sun. will read every thing in the next couple days.


----------

